
Ask HN: My first programming job, no college degree, need advice - TbobbyZ
I&#x27;ve taken some CS classes at a community college (Java &amp; C++). Dabbled in different programming languages through Udacity, Team Treehouse, Codecademy, etc (Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Swift, PHP). Read a couple books on making websites. I don&#x27;t have any projects I can claim as my own. Everything I&#x27;ve made have been slight changes from course projects. In general, I can figure out the tools needed to make something and morph existing code to build stuff.<p>I got a big break working as a Salesforce developer. Lots of new stuff, learning every day. Been working there 3 months. I&#x27;m pretty much getting paid to study and learn new tech for 4-6 hours of my shift.<p>Advice that I need. What are things I MUST do so I don&#x27;t squander this opportunity?<p>Also, I work Uber&#x2F;Postmates at night for 3-4 hours because I&#x27;m only getting paid $35k a year. As soon as I&#x27;m profitable and have the talent I&#x27;ve been promised $60k-$70k a year and the flexibility to go back to college to finish my CS degree. Is there anything I can do during my downtime of Uber&#x2F;Postmates drives that will help in my developer journey?
======
jonny_storm
I think the only thing you "must" do to not squander the opportunity is be
passionate, which implies following your interests. Anything you can latch on
to in your studies will help you make progress.

As for your secondary work, use that time to think or simply rest your brain.
Your subconscious requires downtime to solve problems and integrate what you
learn; never underestimate the value of regimented idleness.

Above all, enjoy! In the worst case, you'll learn a great deal and move on.

~~~
TbobbyZ
Great point on resting my brain. Thank you!

------
jacalata
Why do you need a second job on $35k per year, are you supporting a family or
something?

~~~
TbobbyZ
Yup. Wife and two kids.

